# Bay Window floor Area Calculations



## ELLEN09US (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi All,

The City of Los Angeles is calculating the area under the bay window on the second floor. Is there any code section that doesn't count the area under 25 SF that is raised above the floor?

Thanks!


----------



## cda (Jun 14, 2018)

Desperate??

What does it matter??

Permit costs more?!


----------



## ELLEN09US (Jun 14, 2018)

over floor area limit!


----------



## SOG NJ (Jun 14, 2018)

My town doesn't count it, and they count almost everything.  They just measure the outside walls and multiple (so 2 floor foyer counts 2X).  They would also disallow a 25 sqft window if it was encroaching on the next house (but not a 15 sqft one)


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 14, 2018)

If you can walk on it or put furniture there I would count it as the floor area. If the bay area is raised more than 2 risers in height "15.5 inches" then I would not count it as floor area


----------



## cda (Jun 14, 2018)

ELLEN09US said:


> over floor area limit!




 Oh

Someone actually puts a ruler to it?


----------



## SOG NJ (Jun 14, 2018)

What I am saying is that it doesn’t matter what we say. It matters what the code is where you are. What you can find out is why they are counting it. If it is what the guy above said about floor space, maybe you can it a permanent bench there and solve your problem.


----------



## ELLEN09US (Jun 14, 2018)

I thought maybe someone can help me to find a code section that allows not to count bay window 2' above finish floor. the plan checker referred it to international building code!


----------



## SOG NJ (Jun 14, 2018)

Oh, you are looking for code 2


----------



## cda (Jun 14, 2018)

do they define  "" floor area""  ??


----------



## Rick18071 (Jun 15, 2018)

IBC has definitions of Gross Floor Area and Net Floor area. If they are going by Gross Floor Area I think the bay window area would count.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 15, 2018)

Rick, he is in LA and needs an LABC ref as they have their own code, CBC with LA amendments.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 15, 2018)

"...over floor area limit!"
Is this a building limit(tation) or is it a planning/zoning limitation?


----------



## mark handler (Jun 15, 2018)

When I did work in the Vegas area, they counted the eave overhangs when counting the lot coverage and fees.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 15, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> Rick, he is in LA and needs an LABC ref as they have their own code, CBC with LA amendments.


I do not think it is The Building Division, I think it is Planning/Zoning.


----------



## Phil (Jun 17, 2018)

I really don't know. But, the City of Los Angles zoning code is online and I found the following: 

FLOOR AREA, RESIDENTIAL.  (Amended by Ord. No. 184,802, Eff. 3/17/17.)  The area in square feet confined within the exterior walls of a residential or non-residential Building on a Lot in an RA. . . 

If the link below doesn't work, it is in Chapter 1 General Provisions and Zoning; Article 2 Specific Planning; Section 12.03. Definitions. 

http://library.amlegal.com/nxt/gate...s$fn=default.htm$3.0$vid=amlegal:lapz_ca$anc=


----------

